# Greetings from beyond the void



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

This is somewhat unorthodox, and I imagine that now there are many of you who don't know me, but I am an old returning member of the forums. For those of you who know me, Hello! For those I abandoned, I apologise, somewhere between the Dark Age of Technology and my increasingly stressful schedule I lost all motivation, but I'm back now, no doubt I shall lurk for a while, then pounce if I see anything interesting.

Till we meet again
Jack


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Good to have you back mate. We have been too long without our Grim Reaper


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome back Jack. Good to see you have returned.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

But I have to know. How many Curry's did you murder while you were away?


----------

